# Grand Canyon in January 2012



## jesse711 (Aug 6, 2011)

Invitation to any and all able body boaters looking to brave the cold days and long nights of a winter Grand Trip. I've been paddling up in S.E. Alaska for the last eight and next three months of this year so the wet and cold are now good friends of mine. Looking for interested boaters to go. Launching January 3rd. 

Let me know


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

My girlfriend and I might the interested. She's rowed it at least once and I've kayaked it twice. We have been discussing putting out feelers for a GC trip.
We are from NM too.... I just moved out of Taos this spring. Where are you from? Maybe our paths have crossed on the river.


----------



## jesse711 (Aug 6, 2011)

I haven't actually been in the land of the sun since December. I guided for New Wave the last two seasons though so its likely we've passed boats a time or two.


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Kokatat Custom GMER Dry Suit....*

Sounds like a perfect trip to sport my custom Darth Vader Dry Suit and brake in my Stomper from Liquid Logic. Been two years since my last trip and always wanted to do a Winter expedition on the Grand.

Let's Chat,

TMCK

Keep The Hairy Side Up......


----------



## jesse711 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounding good. Ive got a spring and fall run under my belt but also no winter experience. Putting together a 20-22 trip.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

You will hate the winter in the GC. No commercials, January weather is usually sunny, mild and little wind. Flows the past two Januarys were 12000 to 18000 cfs. Last year started cold and finished with pleasant weather. Perfect hiking weather. Small group = choice of good camps. Pearce Ferry take-out rocks. We launch on the first for 20 + days.


----------



## jesse711 (Aug 6, 2011)

ooh man that sounds good to me. maybe we'll run into each other down there.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

"ooh man that sounds good to me. maybe we'll run into each other down there". 

Be careful now, it might not be that good. If your planning on a few ponies of craft brew, or your stable of babes enjoy smelly men in drysuits, we may find ourselves stuck in a few of those nefarious GC eddies so you might catch up. Please advise. In all seriousness, if you need some planning input, just ask.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

fdon said:


> stable of babes enjoy smelly men in drysuits


Quote worthy


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Best item from my last nearly winter GC trip (okay it was only November) - muck/cement boots. Indispensable for loading/unloading/wading after you get dry clothes on. Get the overboot ones or make sure you break them in in advance. Wet feet/shoes suck when your cold.


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

raftus said:


> Best item from my last nearly winter GC trip (okay it was only November) - muck/cement boots. Indispensable for loading/unloading/wading after you get dry clothes on. Get the overboot ones or make sure you break them in in advance. Wet feet/shoes suck when your cold.


On our Tat/Alsek trip a couple of years back we called those our Alaskan sandals. And yes they are indispensable in cold wet conditions.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I got mine for Tat, too, four years ago. They are with me now on every overnight trip, summer included. Perfect for around camp in rain and rigging & de-rigging a boat. Once you have them with you, you'll never leave them nehind. No matter how goofy you look in them.

Mine were about $30 at Sportsmans Warehouse. Great deal for what I get out of them.


----------



## wmac33 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds interesting, never have been on any winter raft trip, but always up for something new. i will keep you posted if it is possible for me and friend to join. We have a 16' raft, dry box, lots of gear, former guide on grand!


----------



## ldemuth6 (May 31, 2009)

You can't go wrong with a winter Grand trip.. I went this past Jan. and sure it was a bit cold on launch day, but only got warmer, saw temps mid 70's in the canyon, only ran into one other group and one day of rain. Awesome trip can't wait to get back in on another trip soon. Have fun!


----------



## wmac33 (Jan 22, 2009)

sounds interesting...checking with my buddy, let you know.


----------



## Soulcatr (Aug 18, 2011)

After at least a dozen winter GC trips the hot ticket is a Mustang suit and a pair of ExtraTuffs. Easy on easy off, warm and float like corks. Draw straps at all the key spots. Not a fan of dry suit wrestling.


----------



## jesse711 (Aug 6, 2011)

experience is always welcome. let me know what the verdict is.


----------



## Beeks (Aug 22, 2011)

Total newbie boater, but have a fair amount of other outdoor experience, plus I'm a Paramedic. Any chance I could tag along?


----------



## vtpackraft (Mar 18, 2011)

*I'm in*

Two January launches two years in a row!


----------



## melcol (Jul 5, 2004)

here here on the boots. Loved the two trips i did in Feb/march. wouldnt even go in the summer


----------



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey i wanna go I have a 14ft s.b. and lots of gear and time off this winter. I've never been down the Grand, but it is a life goal of mine. I'm an experienced boater and commercial guide. Really wanna go!


----------

